

Ask HN: Invite manager? - d4ft

Hey all-<p>So today, I was setting up a beta invite program, and I thought to myself "what a pain in the ass this is."  The next steps I realized are also pains, get the right people using them, collect bugs, get proper feedback etc.  So then I thought SWEET, uber successful startup $$$$ here I come.  And then I looked around, and found launchset, which looks pretty sucky.  So what do you guys think?  Viable product, micro isv, or just a lark.<p>Thanks.
======
riffer
It's a good idea. The compelling part is that you could add additional
complementary services over time, as you figure out what makes sense. Biggest
drawback is that startups probably make demanding customers for a product that
is fundamentally software plus configuration.

------
dustyreagan
Have you looked at <http://prefinery.com>?

~~~
d4ft
I had not. This is a little different from what I had mind. Also, seeing how
many people view my invites and how many people request invites doesn't really
live up to the "powerful analytics" they promise. I was thinking more along
the lines of a product in which first-adopters sign up generally, and list
their interests. Then as sites sign up, beta sign up pages are produced (ie.
everything that is going on at prefinery) as well as bringing in some ringers
who might be interested. Then you can gather feedback from participating
members, and if they give feedback, we give them more betas to try.

------
alabut
<http://www.performable.com/>

------
DanielBMarkham
Niche product with customers who are broke?

Hmmmm.

------
Mz
I would be concerned that doing something full time that you describe as "a
pain in the ass" might get to be something you dread.

